
Why I'm moving from Wordpress to Hugo - stin23
http://austinrepp.com/wordpresstohugo/
======
abhayhegde
I definitely think static websites are the future of blogs. Fast, light,
minimalistic, browser-friendly and moreover totally under your control. You be
the boss!

Don't want Google Analytics prying on everyone? Just have some 3rd party
script for counting views, or just remove it altogether. So much
customizations and moderation privileges, I think it is the only place to
truly express yourself, not some FB, IG, Twitter etc.

------
nunez
Good move. I made the switch two years ago. Updating and theming my blog is
super easy now, and I can put it all in Git. This kind of move definitely
favors developers though.

~~~
stin23
Yea that's something I might not have mentioned clearly enough in the article-
being a developer already is why this is so easy.

